# How long 'till Buspar starts to work ?



## Guest (Sep 9, 2001)

I have been taking Buspar 10mg 4x day for 3 days to counter panick/anxiety attacks that I started having for the first time in my life see http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum1/HTML/023385.html How long 'till the buspar will help ease my pain, I've never had anxiety attacks before and they really stink !


----------



## Albion (Feb 14, 2001)

I believe it can take 3-4 weeks for BuSpar to start working. I know several people on this Board take or have taken BuSpar and can give you anecdotal evidence about how it worked for them.I took the following from http://www.buspar.com: "BuSpar (buspirone HCl, USP) works gradually, over a 2- to 4-week period, to provide effective relief of generalized anxiety disorder symptoms. "With each passing week, your anxiety symptoms are likely to improve, excessive worry and tension may subside, and so may physical symptoms, like headaches and stomach upset. "GENERALIZED ANXIETY DISORDER CANNOT BE TREATED OVERNIGHT. It took time for your symptoms to develop, and it will take time for BuSpar to work. In a few weeks, you are likely to be feeling like yourself again.


----------



## Albion (Feb 14, 2001)

I believe it can take 3-4 weeks for BuSpar to start working. I know several people on this Board take or have taken BuSpar and can give you anecdotal evidence about how it worked for them.I took the following from http://www.buspar.com: "BuSpar (buspirone HCl, USP) works gradually, over a 2- to 4-week period, to provide effective relief of generalized anxiety disorder symptoms. "With each passing week, your anxiety symptoms are likely to improve, excessive worry and tension may subside, and so may physical symptoms, like headaches and stomach upset. "GENERALIZED ANXIETY DISORDER CANNOT BE TREATED OVERNIGHT. It took time for your symptoms to develop, and it will take time for BuSpar to work. In a few weeks, you are likely to be feeling like yourself again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2001)

Yikes !The doc only gave me 10 days worth ! Good thing that I have an appoinment with a therapist on Tuesday. Looks like I'm in for a bunch of fun here !


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2001)

Yikes !The doc only gave me 10 days worth ! Good thing that I have an appoinment with a therapist on Tuesday. Looks like I'm in for a bunch of fun here !


----------



## angry (Jul 25, 2001)

In my case two days. It took that long to put me into deep depression and suicidal thinking.Prozac acted the same. Three days of rapaid cycling between bad and horrible drove me nuts.But I don't respond to this stuff like normal people.


----------



## angry (Jul 25, 2001)

In my case two days. It took that long to put me into deep depression and suicidal thinking.Prozac acted the same. Three days of rapaid cycling between bad and horrible drove me nuts.But I don't respond to this stuff like normal people.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't take it for anxiety, but for IBS pain it took a couple of weeks to start making a noticable difference.K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't take it for anxiety, but for IBS pain it took a couple of weeks to start making a noticable difference.K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2001)

Buspar is known to start becoming effective in many people in only a few days...certainly less than 10 days, unlike some of the SSRI's that do take longer to take effect.. It effects me in only about 4 days....


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2001)

Buspar is known to start becoming effective in many people in only a few days...certainly less than 10 days, unlike some of the SSRI's that do take longer to take effect.. It effects me in only about 4 days....


----------

